# BSOD (2 different blue screens)



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello,
I'm having 2 different BSOD that seem to casually occur during my time on the pc. One is system_service_exception and the other one is irql_not_less_or_equal.

It only happens when I play gta5 or use adobe premiere. 

I tried uninstalling malwarebytes; use some commands on cmd (scannow and restore health but no integrity issues were found, also check disk); I tried running some stress tests for my hardware and no problems were found there so I guess it's my software; I've updated my drivers. 

I still didn't try restoring windows deleting all my files, I would like to determine if it's possible to solve the issue without doing that.

I don't have any dump files cause everytime the bsod happens it remains at 0%.

I don't have defrag programs or ccleaner and stuff like that, I only have kaspersky (which I recently installed, the bsod were happening way before that).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and what did you have before Kaspersky

send me please a paste of the info in the white box when you run our system information utility
https://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

only had malwarebytes premium before that. 


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12
Processor Count: 16
RAM: 32686 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (832 GB Free); D: 1863 GB (1086 GB Free); E: 1862 GB (1010 GB Free); G: 931 GB (120 GB Free); H: 1863 GB (37 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the drive lettered H with only 37GB of free space


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

that's my external hard drive, i can remove it, it's plugged now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is on the drive please - data in use or backups only


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have this driver installed
http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/430.86/430.86-win10-win8-win7-release-notes.pdf

I noticed that it has fixed the crash issue in Adobe Premier
Whether your crash is caused by another driver you have for the 2080, I have no way of knowing until we can get a dump when I can then analyse it for you.
If you do not have that driver I recommend you install it.

I do notice that the driver has a possibility of screen flickering on GTA

I am signing off now I am in UK
I will check when I return Sunday evening and if you have replied and still need help we will look at your dump settings to see if we can ensure we have a dump next time it blue screens


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

so the last bsod I got was a irql not less or equal, I checked my drivers and I've updated the ethernet driver and the monitor driver.
The driver you have linked is the same I have installed now (the most recent one I presume).

I'm willing to check the dump settings so that if a bsod happens again we have the dump file.

The H drive is being used only as backup, I don't use the files in there.

Cheers and thanks

PS: The bsods have been happening for quite some time now, and during this time nvidia has released numerous drivers, so I don't know if the driver is the issue here. With each updated driver the bsod continued to happen so it seems it's unrelated to that but what do I know.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re GTA5 on that driver I do not know if you have read the notes I sent from Nvidia



> [Grand Theft Auto V]: Brief flickering/corruption occurs in the game when MSAA is used. [2583604]


Check if it is any different when using FXAA

2. Re Adobe Premier again on the notes it says
FIXED issues


> [Adobe Premier Pro]: The application may crash or experience TDR events on some systems. [2557111]


*Is Adobe Premier up to date*

3. I have a suspicion that the cause may not in fact be the Nvidia driver or indeed the Adobe itself
I suspect it may be Kaspersky and was Malwarebytes when you were running
Can you reinstall Kaspersky if you uninstall it and it proves not to be the problem

If so I recommend you do the following
1. Run Malwarebytes clean to get rid of anything left from that installation
https://support.malwarebytes.com/docs/DOC-2674

Not of course after removal continuing to reinstall

2. Uninstall Kaspersky from settings
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4028054/windows-10-repair-or-remove-programs

Shut down on full shutdown
that is
Open Start menu, select *Power* button.

Step 2: Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift* key to perform a full shutdown.

Then run the Kaspersky tool
CAUTION
License information. Make sure you have the activation code or license key saved before using the tool. We recommend connecting the application to your My Kaspersky account, where your license information will be saved. See this article for instructions.

https://support.kaspersky.com/common/uninstall/1464#block2

then reboot again, check that Windows Defender is activated and running, it should do that automatically

TEST to see if it still crashes

If I am wrong you can of course reinstall Kaspersky




----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

1) Gta 5 doesn't show any flickering or any other graphic issue.
2) My adobe program is up to date.
3) I've uninstalled malwarebytes like you have stated. 
4) I've also created a My Kaspersky account and checked that it has the license key saved in there. Is that sufficient to avoid to have to purchase a new key if I uninstall Kaspersky?
5) final question before I uninstall Kaspersky: since I won't have any antivirus on my system should I take some precautions when using the web to avoid to be infected with a virus? I believe Windows Defender is not that efficient. 
6) If indeed Kaspersky is the culprit, then which antivirus program should I install?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Windows Defender is OK sufficient and its most advantageous point is that is 100% compatible with 10 100% of the time
There was a lot of publicity most of it incorrect about the inefficiencies of Defender
It now ranks highly as you can see here
https://www.av-test.org/en/antiviru...-2019/microsoft-windows-defender-4.18-191415/

Re


RobMM3 said:


> I've also created a My Kaspersky account and checked that it has the license key saved in there
> Is that sufficient to avoid to have to purchase a new key if I uninstall Kaspersky?


Well it says so on their website, but I could not provide a 100% guarantee to you


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok I will uninstall kaspersky if i get another bsod, then report back.
Btw, you were talking about dump file settings, is there a way to have a dump file next time bsod happens (if ever)?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers let me know as you said and if it is not that we can look at dump setting


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

i got another bsod, this is the first time this error occurs, it happened while I was playing GTA V: 
*Non*-*paged* (*NONPAGED*) *area*


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've uninstalled Kaspersky also. Gonna see if that solves this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers if it does not we will set the dump files to ensure we get one and have a look at event viewer


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

So i got another bsod during GTA 5 gameplay (as you can see it only happens when i play gta 5 or use adobe premiere, when i play other games like heroes of the storm or two point hospital nothing happens, so it might be a hardware issue), I've used the windows memory diagnostic tool and the checkdisk option again and everything was fine, i've updated ALL drivers and it still happened, all of this makes me think it's a hardware issue, even if I've tried some stress tests with intel burn test and everything was fine alongside 3dmark.

The bsod was unexpected_kernel_mode_trap


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I will awai for your guide to look at the dump files, if that doesn't work then I will be forced to reset windows and start from scratch installing each program at a time and using it for a bit to see what is the cause


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Go to settings
click on system
then advanced then recovery
set dump as mini dump
as here
checking what it is presently and looking there first to check if indeed you do have a dump for instance in Memory.dump
https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/ans...~/collecting-a-full-memory-dump-in-windows-10

ignore the Nvidia aspect but follow the procedure to set at small memory dump

2. Go here
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
download Mini toolbox
save to desktop
right click on icon click run as admin
Click to check last 10 event viewer and installed programs
click GO
open txt file on desktop
select all
copy and paste to reply please


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've done number 1. I suppose I have to wait for a new bsod to happen so that I can check the minidump right? Do I have to copy paste that ''NotMyFault64.exe'' program Nvidia tells me to? Or just create a minidump and stop there?

In regards to number 2, my file is in italian. If you need a translation I can do that. Below you can find the txt file you asked. Thanks.
PS: I have not used Adobe Premiere for almost a week, I've only played Gta5 and some other games during this time.

https://pastebin.com/FXzU3E5h


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO as I said


Macboatmaster said:


> *ignore the Nvidia aspect* but follow the procedure to set at small memory dump


Re Mini toolbox


Macboatmaster said:


> open txt file on desktop
> select all
> copy and paste to reply please


copy and paste it to here please NOT on an attachment
I cannot read Italian please run the event viewer part through a translator and copy and paste to here

https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=it&tl=en

Copy of mini toolbox installed programs

µTorrent (HKCU\...\uTorrent) (Version: 3.5.5.45271 - BitTorrent Inc.)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{6E107EB7-8B55-48BF-ACCB-199F86A2CD93}) (Version: - Microsoft)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0015-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0016-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0018-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0019-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-001A-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-001B-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-001F-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{A23BFC95-4A73-410F-9248-4C2B48E38C49}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{664655D8-B9BB-455D-8A58-7EAF7B0B2862}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-002A-0410-1000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{C0C7E58F-D0A1-4102-855B-0B7AA2E8F1C1}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-0044-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{7F40286D-09A7-4DC0-A2A4-AA18D026D369}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3) (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-006E-0410-0000-0000000FF1CE}_PROPLUS_{C0C7E58F-D0A1-4102-855B-0B7AA2E8F1C1}) (Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
3DMark (HKLM\...\Steam App 223850) (Version: - UL)
7-Zip 19.00 (x64) (HKLM\...\7-Zip) (Version: 19.00 - Igor Pavlov)
Adobe After Effects CC 2019 (HKLM-x32\...\AEFT_16_0) (Version: 16.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Creative Cloud (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Creative Cloud) (Version: 4.8.2.476 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Fuse CC (Beta) (HKLM-x32\...\{B57067F9-E97B-46EE-94F5-179373B81A6C}) (Version: 1.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Aggiornamenti NVIDIA 37.0.0.0 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Update) (Version: 37.0.0.0 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
AI Suite 3 (HKLM-x32\...\{CD36E28B-6023-469A-91E7-049A2874EC13}) (Version: 3.00.51 - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
Aplus Text to Speech 2.0.1.5 (HKLM-x32\...\Aplus Text to Speech 2.0.1.5) (Version: - )
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{B5A46811-3612-4DA5-8A5A-E6DED5D7C523}) (Version: 12.2.1.12 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{52D87F32-70E4-4348-8148-C0B9F35B1314}) (Version: 2.3.0.177 - Apple Inc.)
Assassin's Creed Odyssey (HKLM\...\Steam App 812140) (Version: - Ubisoft Quebec)
Audacity 2.3.2 (HKLM-x32\...\Audacity_is1) (Version: 2.3.2 - Audacity Team)
Batman™: Arkham Knight (HKLM\...\Steam App 208650) (Version: - Rocksteady Studios)
Battle.net (HKLM-x32\...\Battle.net) (Version: - Blizzard Entertainment)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
Classic Shell (HKLM\...\{383BB30A-B4A7-4666-9A83-22CFA8640097}) (Version: 4.3.0 - IvoSoft)
Core Temp 1.12.1 (HKLM\...\{086D343F-8E78-4AFC-81AC-D6D414AFD8AC}_is1) (Version: 1.12.1 - ALCPU)
CORSAIR iCUE Software (HKLM-x32\...\{58C9C992-F16E-4B9B-8A12-2B39350AF0A1}) (Version: 3.16.56 - Corsair)
Corsair LINK 4 (HKLM-x32\...\{42E978FD-3358-4461-9EA5-9C872979E2EA}) (Version: 4.9.9.3 - Corsair Components, Inc.) Hidden
Corsair LINK 4 (HKLM-x32\...\{ab593f70-89d2-468d-8eb2-ed71ffa0eedb}) (Version: 4.9.9.3 - Corsair Components, Inc.)
CPUID ROG CPU-Z 1.87 (HKLM\...\CPUID ROG CPU-Z_is1) (Version: 1.87 - CPUID, Inc.)
Driver Booster 6 (HKLM-x32\...\Driver Booster_is1) (Version: 6.5.0 - IObit)
Free MP4 Video Converter (HKLM-x32\...\Free MP4 Video Converter_is1) (Version: 5.0.111.215 - Digital Wave Ltd)
Futuremark SystemInfo (HKLM-x32\...\{E192B91F-DD48-42A0-8ECF-03EC75A3780F}) (Version: 5.18.705.0 - Futuremark)
GOG Galaxy (HKLM-x32\...\{7258BA11-600C-430E-A759-27E2C691A335}_is1) (Version: - GOG.com)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 75.0.3770.100 - Google LLC)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.34.11 - Google LLC) Hidden
Grand Theft Auto V (HKLM\...\Steam App 271590) (Version: - Rockstar North)
Heroes of the Storm (HKLM-x32\...\Heroes of the Storm) (Version: - Blizzard Entertainment)
HWiNFO64 Version 6.06 (HKLM\...\HWiNFO64_is1) (Version: 6.06 - Martin Malík - REALiX)
Intel(R) C++ Redistributables on Intel(R) 64 (HKLM-x32\...\{F70BCE36-25F2-4475-A918-6209B3D85BF3}) (Version: 15.0.179 - Intel Corporation)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{4DB45FEA-D624-43C3-B453-9D4F3915F08E}) (Version: 12.9.5.7 - Apple Inc.)
IVONA 2 (HKLM-x32\...\IVONA 2) (Version: 1.6.60 - IVONA Software Sp. z o.o.)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007 (HKLM-x32\...\PROPLUS) (Version: 12.0.6612.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 19.086.0502.0006 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{071c9b48-7c32-4621-a0ac-3f809523288f}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.40660 (HKLM-x32\...\{ef6b00ec-13e1-4c25-9064-b2f383cb8412}) (Version: 12.0.40660.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.40660 (HKLM-x32\...\{61087a79-ac85-455c-934d-1fa22cc64f36}) (Version: 12.0.40660.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015-2019 Redistributable (x64) - 14.21.27702 (HKLM-x32\...\{f4220b74-9edd-4ded-bc8b-0342c1e164d8}) (Version: 14.21.27702.2 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015-2019 Redistributable (x86) - 14.21.27702 (HKLM-x32\...\{49697869-be8e-427d-81a0-c334d1d14950}) (Version: 14.21.27702.2 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0 Refresh (HKLM-x32\...\{D69C8EDE-BBC5-436B-8E0E-C5A6D311CF4F}) (Version: 4.0.30901.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSI Afterburner 4.6.1 (HKLM-x32\...\Afterburner) (Version: 4.6.1 - MSI Co., LTD)
NVAPI Monitor plugin for NvContainer (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_NvContainer.NvapiMonitor) (Version: 1.15 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
NVIDIA Driver audio HD 1.3.38.16 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_HDAudio.Driver) (Version: 1.3.38.16 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Driver grafico 430.86 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 430.86 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA GeForce Experience 3.19.0.94 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.GFExperience) (Version: 3.19.0.94 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Photoshop Plug-ins 64 bit (HKLM-x32\...\{5E386C5B-CDE7-435A-B5C9-EC73A1B0553A}) (Version: 8.50 - )
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.19.0218 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX) (Version: 9.19.0218 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA USBC Driver 1.1.27.831 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_USBC) (Version: 1.1.27.831 - NVIDIA Corporation)
OpenAL (HKLM-x32\...\OpenAL) (Version: - )
OpenIV (HKCU\...\OpenIV) (Version: 3.1.1032 - .black/OpenIV Team)
Origin (HKLM-x32\...\Origin) (Version: 10.5.40.26928 - Electronic Arts, Inc.)
Pacchetto driver Windows - Corsair Components, Inc. (SIUSBXP) USB (07/14/2017 3.3) (HKLM\...\A2206C09905C467F30CB24DCBB49F056D7F0A290) (Version: 07/14/2017 3.3 - Corsair Components, Inc.)
Pannello di controllo NVIDIA 430.86 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.ControlPanel) (Version: 430.86 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
Rise of the Tomb Raider (HKLM\...\Steam App 391220) (Version: - Crystal Dynamics)
RivaTuner Statistics Server 7.2.2 (HKLM-x32\...\RTSS) (Version: 7.2.2 - Unwinder)
ROCCAT Swarm (HKLM-x32\...\{1594022A-AB87-4C5B-A12A-14E4B4D8EAFF}) (Version: 1.93.490 - ROCCAT GmbH) Hidden
ROCCAT Swarm (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{1594022A-AB87-4C5B-A12A-14E4B4D8EAFF}) (Version: 1.93.490 - ROCCAT GmbH)
Rockstar Games Social Club (HKLM-x32\...\Rockstar Games Social Club) (Version: 1.2.4.1 - Rockstar Games)
Saints Row IV (HKLM\...\Steam App 206420) (Version: - Deep Silver Volition)
Saints Row: The Third (HKLM\...\Steam App 55230) (Version: - Volition)
Soundly (HKLM\...\Soundly) (Version: - "Soundly")
Sp5 (HKLM-x32\...\{560F47F7-EB23-44B1-AAFC-667F1CD8FE5C}) (Version: 5.1.4324.0 - Microsoft) Hidden
Sp5Intl (HKLM-x32\...\{FD4B33E1-24AE-4535-AA7B-162B30FB57CD}) (Version: 5.1.4324.0 - Microsoft) Hidden
Sp5TTInt (HKLM-x32\...\{E415C943-37E5-473F-8BAE-043C56734124}) (Version: 5.1.4324.0 - Microsoft) Hidden
SpCommon (HKLM-x32\...\{6C3959C6-943E-44B3-BAAD-570B04B134E5}) (Version: 5.1.4324.0 - Microsoft) Hidden
SpPhones (HKLM-x32\...\{4DFF1415-4C29-44A8-BFD4-2BCE249C4991}) (Version: 6.0.3122.0 - Microsoft) Hidden
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\Steam) (Version: 2.10.91.91 - Valve Corporation)
Supporto applicazioni Apple (32 bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{C1BCFECF-6EC2-4750-9072-5E2489423F8F}) (Version: 7.5 - Apple Inc.)
Supporto applicazioni Apple (64 bit) (HKLM\...\{B202C7F5-7DE3-4FBF-B259-E70E625F56FC}) (Version: 7.5 - Apple Inc.)
SWAT 4 Gold Edition (HKLM-x32\...\1409964317_is1) (Version: 2.0.0.4 - GOG.com)
Tomb Raider (HKLM\...\Steam App 203160) (Version: - Crystal Dynamics)
Two Point Hospital (HKLM\...\Steam App 535930) (Version: - Two Point Studios)
Uplay (HKLM-x32\...\Uplay) (Version: 88.0 - Ubisoft)
VLC media player (HKLM\...\VLC media player) (Version: 3.0.7 - VideoLAN)


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Translated from italian:


MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Robin (administrator) on 03-07-2019 at 20:03:54
Running from "C:\Users\Robin\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Model: System Product Name Manufacturer: System manufacturer
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************


========================= Event log errors: ===============================


Application errors:
==================
Error: (07/02/2019 07:24:00 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Name of the application has generated an error: RAGEPluginHook.exe, version: 0.66.1241.15481, timestamp: 0x5cfadf12
Name of module that has generated the error: KERNELBASE.dll, versione: 10.0.17763.475, timestamp: 0x69a188f0
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Offset error 0x0000000000039129
ID process that has generated the error: 0x2bec
Start time of the application that has generated the error: 0xRAGEPluginHook.exe0
Location of the application that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe1
Location of the module that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe2
ID reporting: RAGEPluginHook.exe3
Complete name of the package that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe4
ID application related to the package that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe5


Error: (07/02/2019 07:24:00 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime) (User: )
Description: Application: RAGEPluginHook.exe
Framework version: v4.0.30319
Description: the process has been terminated due to an unhandled exception. 
Information on the exception: System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException
 in System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
 in System.IO.FileStream.Init(System.String, System.IO.FileMode, System.IO.FileAccess, Int32, Boolean, System.IO.FileShare, Int32, System.IO.FileOptions, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES, System.String, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
 in System.IO.FileStream..ctor(System.String, System.IO.FileMode, System.IO.FileAccess, System.IO.FileShare, Int32, System.IO.FileOptions, System.String, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
 in System.IO.File.InternalWriteAllBytes(System.String, Byte[], Boolean)
 in =hZIvkKYvC8AvD5SmSTbBRGkiMC=.=0khkByiZegVnX73tRwMN4MZIKA=()
 in =Cq9R5viLPh1nmg0XRnIW5VmAi5=.=0AxA9nWw3Q1PZkwB4KdjptaGyBV=(Boolean)
 in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
 in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
 in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
 in System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()


Error: (07/02/2019 05:50:28 PM) (Source: Application Hang) (User: )
Description: The program GTA5.exe version 1.0.1604.1 doesn't interact anymore with Windows and it has been closed. To see if there is additional information on the issue, verifiy the chronology of the issue in Security and maintenance in the control panel. 


ID process: 278


Start time: 01d530ea22ded458


End time: 4294967295


Application location: E:\GAMES\Steam\steamapps\common\Grand Theft Auto V\GTA5.exe


ID reporting: c4e61b51-2221-46d7-85b0-18207e39e993


Complete name of the package that has generated the error:


ID application related to the package that has generated the error:


Type of interruption: GTA5.exe0


Error: (07/02/2019 03:17:32 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Name of the application that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe, version: 0.66.1241.15481, timestamp: 0x5cfadf12
Name of the module that has generated the error: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.17763.475, timestamp: 0x69a188f0
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Offset error 0x0000000000039129
ID process that has generated the error: 0x35f8
Start time of the application that has generated the error: 0xRAGEPluginHook.exe0
Location of the application that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe1
Location of the module that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe2
ID reporting: RAGEPluginHook.exe3
Complete name of the package that has generated the error : RAGEPluginHook.exe4
ID application related to the package that has generated the error: RAGEPluginHook.exe5


Error: (07/02/2019 03:17:32 PM) (Source: .NET Runtime) (User: )
Description: Application: RAGEPluginHook.exe
Version framework: v4.0.30319
Description: il processo è stato terminato a causa di un'eccezione non gestita.
Information on the exception: System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException
 in System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32, System.String)
 in System.IO.FileStream.Init(System.String, System.IO.FileMode, System.IO.FileAccess, Int32, Boolean, System.IO.FileShare, Int32, System.IO.FileOptions, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES, System.String, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
 in System.IO.FileStream..ctor(System.String, System.IO.FileMode, System.IO.FileAccess, System.IO.FileShare, Int32, System.IO.FileOptions, System.String, Boolean, Boolean, Boolean)
 in System.IO.File.InternalWriteAllBytes(System.String, Byte[], Boolean)
 in =hZIvkKYvC8AvD5SmSTbBRGkiMC=.=0khkByiZegVnX73tRwMN4MZIKA=()
 in =Cq9R5viLPh1nmg0XRnIW5VmAi5=.=0AxA9nWw3Q1PZkwB4KdjptaGyBV=(Boolean)
 in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
 in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
 in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
 in System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()


Error: (07/02/2019 03:36:27 AM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Name of the application that has generated the error : SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.17763.1, timestamp: 0x9d9d9332
Name of the module that has generated the error : twinapi.appcore.dll, versione: 10.0.17763.292, timestamp: 0x270a22eb
Exception code: 0xc000027b
Offset error 0x00000000000bd588
ID process that has generated the error : 0x20a8
Start time of the application that has generated the error: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Location of the application that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe1
Location of the module that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe2
ID reporting: SystemSettings.exe3
Complete name of the package that has generated the error : SystemSettings.exe4
ID application related to the package that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe5


Error: (07/02/2019 03:34:23 AM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Name of the application that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe, version: 10.0.17763.1, timestamp: 0x9d9d9332
Name of the module that has generated the error: Windows.UI.Xaml.dll, version: 10.0.17763.529, timestamp: 0x11ef29c2
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Offset error 0x00000000008a940b
ID process that has generated the error: 0x27c8
Start time of the application that has generated the error: 0xSystemSettings.exe0
Location of the application that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe1
Location of the module that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe2
ID reporting: SystemSettings.exe3
Complete name of the package that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe4
ID application related to the package that has generated the error: SystemSettings.exe5


Error: (07/02/2019 03:19:48 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-AppModel-State) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00_8wekyb3d8bbwe-2147024893


Error: (07/02/2019 03:19:48 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-AppModel-State) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00.UWPDesktop_8wekyb3d8bbwe-2147024893


Error: (07/02/2019 03:19:48 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-AppModel-State) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: Microsoft.UI.Xaml.2.1_8wekyb3d8bbwe-2147024893




System errors:
=============
Error: (07/03/2019 07:57:14 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available


Error: (07/03/2019 05:02:25 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}


Error: (07/03/2019 05:02:25 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}


Error: (07/03/2019 05:00:01 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available


Error: (07/03/2019 04:18:39 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: {9BA05972-F6A8-11CF-A442-00A0C90A8F39}


Error: (07/03/2019 03:26:33 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available


Error: (07/03/2019 01:31:57 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available


Error: (07/03/2019 01:31:57 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available
Error: (07/03/2019 01:31:57 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)

Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available



Error: (07/03/2019 01:31:57 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: DESKTOP-7PR63JH)
Description: specific settings of the applicationLocalActivation{2593F8B9-4EAF-457C-B68A-50F6B8EA6B54}{15C20B67-12E7-4BB6-92BB-7AFF07997402}DESKTOP-7PR63JHRobinS-1-5-21-2387782771-3780955733-1496603611-1001LocalHost (through LRPC)Not availableNot available




Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================


CodeIntegrity Errors:
===================================
 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:57.836
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:57.835
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.809
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.809
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.808
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.807
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.792
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.791
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.543
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


 Date: 2019-07-03 19:57:11.541
 Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume4\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume4\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll that did not meet the Windows signing level requirements.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*I am signing off for tonight* but as you can see the system does not like


RobMM3 said:


> Error: (07/02/2019 07:24:00 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
> 
> Description: Name of the application has generated an error: RAGEPluginHook.exe, version: 0.66.1241.15481, timestamp: 0x5cfadf12
> 
> ...


and neither does it like Bonjour which you will notice is reported as not meeting Microsoft Windows signing requirements

Bonjour


Macboatmaster said:


> Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)


I suggest you uninstall all of Apple - Bonjour and iTunes

Re the Rage Plugin Hook - I am not a gamer and have no idea as to how you uninstall or disable the plug-in or simply not use it
https://www.lcpdfr.com/forums/topic/87908-gtav-new-update-rage-plugin-hook-not-supporting/

what I do see on the most cursory of searches is the many reports of GTA5 crashing with the rage plug in


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ragehook is a plugin used to play gta 5 with some mods (modifications made by third party users). I believe the Ragehook crashes are unrelated to the bsods because the recent 2 bsods happened when I was playing GTA 5 without Ragehook, like any standard game. The crashes of Ragehook are related to errors in the mods I have installed, but I correct them and then it works, so again i don't think Ragehook is related to the bsods. 

I've uninstalled iTunes and Bonjour, if the bsods continue to happen then I believe it's time to reset the system.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

RobMM3 said:


> then I believe it's time to reset the system.


No need to do that until I see the dump file, it may well reveal the problem


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

ok where exactly is a dump file saved? i've done what you said regarding mini dumps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So I take it you have had another crash
Windows
Minidumps
open the folder
right click the dump file
hold mouse on send to
choose compressed file on desktop
then attach using the upload a file button on your reply


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

No i actually didn't have any crashes but it's too early to say that the issue has disappeared so I was just asking. Will do if a bsod happens again thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
With luck it will have been Bonjour

If the dump when and if we get one cannot id the cause, then as I said do not go straight to reset, as we can do many other tests first


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Wondered how it was doing, are you still crash free


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I still didn't experience any crashes. I've been playing Gta5 during the last 3 days for a couple of hours and I've used adobe premiere once for rendering. I believe that if in a couple of weeks I've still not experienced any crashes then this case is solved


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good result if it stays OK


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Unfortunately it happened again while I was playing gta 5. Kernel mode trap bsod.
I can't find any memory dump file in Windows folder. Maybe it's because of corrupted system files.
I've checked the last 10 application events and strangely it doesn't show anything related to the bsod


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not know how I missed this before


> Driver Booster 6 (HKLM-x32\...\Driver Booster_is1) (Version: 6.5.0 - IObit)


uninstall it the same way you uninstalled the others via settings
It is a favourite for installing the wrong drivers - and therefore causing crashes.
Using that on any OS is not good using it on 10 is the kiss of death sooner or later

You do not have to take my word for it just read the IOBit forum


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok done. But I must point out that the crashes were happening also when Driver Booster was uninstalled. So I don't think it will fix the issue. If a bsod happens again, should I do a full reset? Or is there something else we can do before that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately there is no way at this time of knowing f the crashes we partly due to software and the AV we have uninstalled, as well as Driver booster
It seems strange does it not that the crashes appear to have stopped for longer than before and now you have one
So this one could be Driver booster
When you say there is no dump have you checked
Mini dumps in the windows folder



> Go to settings
> click on system
> then advanced then recovery
> set dump as mini dump


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have already done that before the last crash but can't find the minidump in windows folder. So I take it I should reset if bsods still happen?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect you said


RobMM3 said:


> can't find any *memory dump file in Windows folder*.


but you set it small memory dump
Mini Dump
so you will not find it in Memory.dmp
Check your settings are as here
https://www.windows10forums.com/articles/how-to-enable-minidump-logs-in-windows-10.50/
which is more or less the same as I sent you before
when I said
1. Go to settings
click on system
then advanced then recovery
set dump as mini dump

You should have the folder MiniDump even if it is empty
*I apologise if I have confused you slightly.*

Please go back and check as per the link above

Re the reset the choice is yours, we can continue and analyse the dump when you get one, having checked your settings for dump, we can make a repair install of 10 from within windows, which unlike a reset will save everything you have installed, or you can take the plunge and reset, as I said the choice is yours.


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have applied those settings you have linked but i can't find any minidump folder in the windows folder in C:, that's the issue. I've tried to search for this %SystemRoot%\Minidump but it says it can't find it.

PS: I've read elsewhere that the lack of minidumps could be ascribed to an ssd problem. My windows is installed on a ssd M2 drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you got a page file set
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...opriate-page-file-size-for-64-bit-versions-of
check as here
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/77692-manage-virtual-memory-pagefile-windows-10-a.html

system managed size for C drive as at image on G on the link above


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've got the ''manage automatically the size of page for all drives'' unchecked. 
The C drive has a page which size is managed by the system.


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

had anoter bsod: page fault in non paged area, also playing gta 5


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go device manager
expand display adapters select your card
right click
click properties
click driver tab
what driver version is installed


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

26.21.14.3086


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

RobMM3 said:


> 26.21.14.3086





Macboatmaster said:


> RivaTuner Statistics Server 7.2.2 (HKLM-x32\...\RTSS) (Version: 7.2.2 - Unwinder)


and



> MSI Afterburner 4.6.1 (HKLM-x32\...\Afterburner) (Version: 4.6.1 - MSI Co., LTD)


are both known causes of crashes on 10

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...games-either-straight-away-or-after-5-20mins/


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

tried again gta5 and same bsod as the last one


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I must add that my tech guy who assembled my gaming rig made some adjustments to the ram in bios to optimize performance which makes core speed go to 5000 mhz and dram frequency go to 1.6 instead of 1.0 which comes with the factory issued components. As a last resort I can try flashing the bios, if that doesn't work then it's reset time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree
Good luck with it

*


RobMM3 said:



I must add that my tech guy who assembled my gaming rig made some adjustments to the ram in bios to optimize performance which makes core speed go to 5000 mhz

Click to expand...

*
It is my error in not asking was it OC`d a reset of Windows will not later the BIOS settings
I suggest you enter setup return settings to normal 5GHz - 5000MHz is max turbo frequency for the CPU
https://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/products/processors/core/i9-processors/i9-9900k.html

See how it is then before you go for the reset


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello again.
So I've solved the issue. It was caused by a realtek driver that wasn't updated.
But today, after more than a week without any problems, I got another windows_service_exception error. This time it has created a mini dump file, that I have attached to this message.
Just before the bsod happened, I was starting up a videogame and at the same time was using adobe premiere for some editing (plus had 4 google chrome pages opened up). The computer was getting slower and slower then the bsod happened. This leads me to believe it was trying to safeguard the system that was overloading? You have my system specs in the first page of this thread.
Anyway dump file attached, 
Thanks again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will have look when I get chance
analysing these using Windbg is not a two minute job

However you have not commented on my last re your max Oc`d
Turn it down OR as I said return to standard and test


----------



## RobMM3 (Jun 29, 2019)

I didn't read it. Ok I will test it. I've been using adobe after effects a lot and no bsod happened today.


----------

